# do you leave your 3DS on while you do other things?



## nintendoanna (Mar 16, 2015)

fo ex. while scrolling through the forums, going to eat dinner, etc i personally don't, mainly b/c my activity log would be way off and battery life aha


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 16, 2015)

If i'm plot resetting like I am now, yeah, I leave it on. Other than that, I usually don't.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 16, 2015)

I typically try not to unless i fall asleep. Sometimes if i'm waiting to meet up with a friend i do but most of the time if i'm not playing then it's off. The battery life isn't quite there to be running all the time imo.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 16, 2015)

I try not to. But then again, it depends.


----------



## pwincess (Mar 16, 2015)

it's always on and almost always charging
mainly bc i'm too lazy to load up games i'd rather just open my 3ds and bam i'm back to where i was


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a few times. Sat my mayor down in one of my yellow benches and waited for at least 2 hours hoping one of my villagers would join me. lol


----------



## RoyalPlush (Mar 16, 2015)

I seldom turn my 3DS off now that I think about it. It's always just on standby. It's become a habit for me to just close the screen and resume later after I save. My 3DS has terrible battery life probably from this bad prolonged habit but then again I've had it since near launch so it's still doing good for its age!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm really bad at getting distracted by things especially when playing acnl. I'm 99% sure that the only reason I got my badge for playing over 500 hours is because i just leave my ds on while i'm on the forums or on tumblr or something. xD


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 16, 2015)

I never turn my 3DS off, mainly because if I do, I forget to turn it back on before I leave the house and then curse myself later for missing out on valuable StreetPasses.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

I keep the lid shut, but I don't turn it off.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, when I'm tanning my characters at the island, or waiting for villagers to ping me.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 17, 2015)

I try not to, I have problems with charging so Just plugging it in doesnt always work, I have to rearrange the wire so to not waste battery life I dont, plus overcharging can destroy battery life/Capacity so I rather not spend more time charging then needed.
Edit: I should say, I do not know what type of battery my 3ds has, Some batteries have ways to prevent overcharging but ^^ better safe than sorry!.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 17, 2015)

I use to leave it on all the time in the home menu, but closed when not playing.

Now I turn it off if I'm not playing it because I don't want the battery to get low.  It also makes it more of a hassle to pick up and start playing again, which is good.  That way I can focus on other, more important, things and not be as easily tempted.

...I still play it way too much tho


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Mar 17, 2015)

I never turn my DS off, I just close it.

If you are referring to leaving it open with the game running I don't do it often, but sometimes if I am playing and have to jump up to do something real quick I just set it down, still open and everything. However, when I did this the other day my cat knocked it off the bed and knocked out the SD card with the game on. So, bye bye town. I may have to rethink this habit.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 17, 2015)

I leave it on as long as I'm awake and actually playing... I sorta play on and off, but as soon as I'm definitely done, I turn it off. :y


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2015)

Not off, just standby. I get a few streetpass from neighbours  every now and then


----------



## mags (Mar 17, 2015)

If I'm say hanging washing out or washing up I will leave it on if I intend to go back on other wise I turn it off.


----------



## jcnorn (Mar 17, 2015)

It depends a little, if I'm planning on resuming play after done I just leave it open with the sound turned up so I can hear if a villager pings me. Or if I'm waiting for someone to come to my town for a trade I will leave it open and the gates open as well  But if I don't have any more daily stuff to do and nothing to wait on I usually turn the game off, it's easy enough to load it back up again if I find I want to play more later


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Usually for tanning, or if I'm doing the diving trick. Sometimes I leave it open if I get an invite or a villager wants to visit me and I have a lot of time until then, so I can do other things.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 17, 2015)

No, I don't. It only takes a few seconds to turn the game off or on, and I don't feel comfortable leaving my game on if I'm busy.


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 17, 2015)

Most of the time I do as I usually think I'm going to be a few minutes at most & then end up forgetting I've left it on & end up doing other things... The amount of times my 3DS has died because of me forgetting to turn it off is incredible.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 17, 2015)

it should be fine 

and I generally leave it on as I have a lot of games Which I update over time


----------



## SweetT (Mar 17, 2015)

mine is almost always on


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 17, 2015)

Mine stays on a lot. It's really a bad habit. I do things on ACNL and get interrupted and instead of saving and turning it off I just close it and then come back.


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 17, 2015)

That happened to my once, I accidentally left my 3ds for 2 hours; but usually I just put it in sleep mode.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 17, 2015)

Always! It's like Skype: even if I'm not actively speaking to someone, it's on in the background just in case I need to grab it. I've been playing so much lately that I just leave it on and plugged into the charger (since I'm near a computer 99% of the time) and, yeah.


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll leave it on for the most part, but I'll turn it off when I'm about to go to sleep.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2015)

Never ever. I always turn it off. I hate leaving it on because the 3DS battery sucks as is and if I leave it on, then it dies faster.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 17, 2015)

I do all the time, even right now!


----------



## Tommi (Mar 17, 2015)

I used to leave mine running all the time when I had the old 3DS XL and cradle, I could just leave it in the cradle to charge and keep it open as it was flat, with the new 3DS XL the charger is different, you have to close your device and stand it up which is a bit annoying.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 17, 2015)

Always!
In fact its on right now because I have a trade to do at 5:15 and i'm to lazy to
sign off so I just leave it on and plug it into the charger


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 17, 2015)

Well
I do but when I take it upstairs (To charge forgetting to save)
I walk up they wanting to sleep then I see the battier on red
So I do sir Resseti
I don't know why but He scared me 
I probably will not do that again though


----------



## Dorian (Oct 3, 2015)

I always turn mine off unless I am out street passing.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2015)

Mine is always on.  I have really bad ADHD so leaving it on helps me remember my spot a lot better than if I were to shut down the game.  Also as if I would even remember to end the game instead of getting involved with something else.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 3, 2015)

I never turn off my game. If I'm done playing I just shut the lid and put it on my charger.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 3, 2015)

I always leave my DS on but I close it. I rarely keep it open if I'm not using it.


----------



## VioletLynx (Oct 4, 2015)

I leave it open to listen to the game music while cooking/cleaning most of the time, otherwise I always save/quit. Don't always shut down though. I walk to work so I like to have it ready to get me more play coins I'll never use, lmao ☆


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

yes I do it a lot especially when I'm playing either pokemon or acnl because they're too addicting to turn off


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 4, 2015)

I always shut off my consoles when they're not in use. The only exceptions are if I fall asleep while playing or if I go for a walk and take the 3DS along as a pedometer to earn Play Coins.


----------



## Burumun (Oct 5, 2015)

I think the only time I do is with the Pok?mon Amie room (or whatever it is), since usually when I'm playing I need the lower screen for other things, like finding trainers or berries.


----------



## matt (Oct 5, 2015)

I usually leave mine in sleep mode , unless I go to bed then which I'll turn it off. Who knows, someone may walk past your house with a 3ds


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 5, 2015)

If I'm not going to be using it at all, I'll shut the lid and leave it in sleep mode, although I think I do really leave it in sleep mode for too long periods really. I'll often leave New Leaf idling for short periods while I do something else, as I often get people talking to me. I do also simply forget it's turned on, so it'll sit there about an hour before I realise and shut the lid.


----------



## Duellym (Oct 5, 2015)

Mines not off unless the battery dies, even the I'll plug it in and turn it back on.


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mines only on when I'm playing it. I'll just put it in sleep mode if I need to do something quick, but if it takes a while, I shut my 3ds off.


----------



## Claris (Oct 5, 2015)

Mine is usually on, so that if I go out, it is ready to streetpass people.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 5, 2015)

um yeah I always turn it off when I'm not using it. I often watch youtube videos while playing so sometimes I will put my 3ds down for a few minutes but then I'll either turn it off or continue playing.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 5, 2015)

I leave mine on by accident a lot. Sometimes it's in sleep mode all night.


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 5, 2015)

If I'm not straight-up playing it, I'm looking up something related to what I'm playing, so it'll be open and running next to me. I actually rarely have it off, just so if I go somewhere, I can get play coins. I also sometimes just forget it's open, so it just stays on while I'm out or something, haha.


----------



## Uly (Oct 5, 2015)

I rarely turn mine off. It has a very long battery plus I like opening it and just start playing~


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

Sometimes, if I'm too busy for a couple hours and can't save my file on a game, I'll leave it turned on for a little bit while plugged into the wall....


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm always in a rush so I usually leave it on. I'm trying to make t a habit to turn t off


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 6, 2015)

I keep it in my bag on sleep mode when I'm at school, out shopping, etc.


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 7, 2015)

I leave it on for the PWP suggestion trick, or in sleep mode when I'm out, for Street Pass.


----------



## Zandy (Oct 11, 2015)

I keep it on a lot mostly because I'm too lazy to take the 5 extra seconds to turn it off ;o;...


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 11, 2015)

If I turn it on at all during the day, I always end up leaving it in sleep mode until I go to bed.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 12, 2015)

I keep it in sleep mode whenever I'm not playing.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 12, 2015)

i have a launch day aqua blue 3ds and i have never turned it off once :-}


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

I leave it on most of the day for streetpass, sometimes I forget to turn it off until late at night


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2015)

nintendoanna said:


> fo ex. while scrolling through the forums, going to eat dinner, etc i personally don't, mainly b/c my activity log would be way off and battery life aha
> 
> (i realized this has nothing to do w/ ACNL oops?)



Luckily stuff here doesn't appear to have to be about ACNL- I don't leave mine on for the same reasons, I may sit it down for like 2 or three minutes if, say, I'm waiting for an animal to come by my house or something. Or if it's in the last few minutes of a tourney and I want to see the results. :3


----------



## Meemster (Oct 16, 2015)

Mine is always on.. its easier to just open my 3ds and just play.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2015)

When I think I'm gonna play, I turn it on.  After 5-10 hours of distractions and procrastination, I go back to it and realize if I play now I'll not sleep at all tonight.  So it's usually almost always on during day and off at night.


----------



## Soshi (Oct 16, 2015)

i don't think i've ever turned mine off.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 16, 2015)

Sometimes I like to leave AC on next to me while I do other stuff cos I like the background music lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

I do this alllllllll the time...

In fact, it's on now, and instead of playing on it I'm doing stuff on here XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

I do this alllllllll the time...

In fact, it's on now, and instead of playing on it I'm doing stuff on here XD


----------



## Orieii (Oct 16, 2015)

I never turn my 3DS off. My battery rarely runs out during the day because I keep it charged at all times, plus I got a free battery pack from Gamestop (It's supposed to add additional battery power to your original battery, I think).


----------



## Inka (Oct 17, 2015)

It's always on, even when it's not with me (like when I'm going to a place where it's gonna be a lot of people, but I won't be able to hold on to my belongings at all time and I'm afraid someone will steal it) which happens very rarely. You never know when someone with their 3ds will be passing by your house and you can get a streetpass


----------



## Joy (Oct 17, 2015)

I try to remember to turn it off if I'm not playing.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 19, 2015)

If I'm walking around a busy mall or a convention where I can get a lot of street pass then yes I do.
If I just walking around town, then now.


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

I close it over

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I can get medals and streetpass crap

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeno??


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

I just close it if I'm going away to do something, so in sleep mode I guess xD


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 28, 2015)

I only do that for short periods of time, to get streetpasses at work and when I go out rarely. Maybe 30 minutes tops.


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

I do this sometimes, like for the past week I've been leaving my 3DS open while I'm doing something else. I never turn it off either, I just close the lid.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 30, 2015)

I usually leave my game on but close the lid and have it plugged in. I actually have it like that right now because sometimes I want to quickly trade with people when I see something on the forums. It saves time having to load up my town.


----------



## dudeabides (Oct 30, 2015)

I put mine in sleep mode, and don't turn it off all the time.  Never really cause a prob but yesterday my puzzle panels disappeared from the puzzle swap in streetpass plaza.  I mean, the incomplete panels disappeared, the finished ones were there and the game acted like I was 100 percent complete instead of my usual 800 something out of about 1500.  And restarting the streetpass game didn't help, but turning off the 3ds overnight seemed to.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I constantly do it. I see no need to turn it off to simply turn it on again 10 - 30 minutes later.


----------



## Manah (Nov 23, 2015)

Only if the other things I do don't take too long, and then only in sleep mode.


----------



## Ghiraher (Nov 25, 2015)

_*yeaahhh i do that a lot.

like, if i'm busy doing something else, i'll just close the lid and go about my business. sometimes i forget that i left it on, but usually it is in sleep mode; so it doesn't die. if i can i'll keep it on charge, though, because sometimes it dies anyways despite it being in sleep mode??? idk*_


----------

